# ~HI~



## Frostyangel (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi all!! I just found this site and immediately bookmarked it . I am a new cat owner (new PET OWNER also  ) I adopted a cat that my husband had put outside. (Click Here to read about that 
I will try to get some pictures of her up. She is a beautiful chocolate Point siamese cat, purebred, and her name is Siame (thank my husband for that one, its like naming a cat kitty, naming a siamese cat "siame" but I think it is original and very cute) But when she was little she was given steroids because she fell down the steps a few times, was actually SAT ON, and had other traumatizing things happen to her as a kitten. So now instead of having the slender appearance of the Siamese she has much more muscle tone, but you can tell she is a siamese because of the Chocolate point colors that she has. She is VERY vocal (typical siamese trait so I have heard) and very sociable. She just had ANOTHER litter of kittens. (this poor cat was getting pregnant every time she went into heat since she was put outside!!! But no more of that, as soon as she weans the kittens she is going to be spayed) She has three kittens, which are 2-3 days old. Two of them are black and one of them is a grey tabby. I am going to keep the tabby but have not come up with a name for her. I think I like the name Fanasie (pronounced like fantasy without the t) because when I was much younger the woman who babysat me had just gotten two kittens and told me I could name one, it was also a grey tabby. I would like to make this one its namesake as it has long since died. But I don't know I might want to wait a little longer before coming up with a definate name. 

I have 19 month old daughter who loves the kittens and has learned (upon being scratched, but just lightly as a warning I believe, by Siame) that she is to keep her distance from the box its ok to look but not to touch the kittens. She calls everything puppy for some reason (easy to say I guess) and actually ARGUED with me (yes I argued with a 19 month old LOL) when I tried to get her to say kitty. SHe ended that arguement quickly when she got this "I got an idea" look on her face, looked at me and (very arrogently I might add LOL) said "Baby". I couldn't argue with that LOL. She is one of the reasons that I am gonna keep one of the cats because she LOVES animals. 

Ok I know I ranted on and on lol. and hey suggestions on kitten names would be appreciated, or do you all think Fanasie is a good name?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I already said so on the other board, but,







to the Cat Forum!!!!!!!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!!! Since you have a Siamese I'm extra glad. I love Siamese and we have now two 18 week old Seal Point Siamese kittens. They are great! You will have so much fun with your new cat and the kitten you're going to keep!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board have fun this is a great place


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Frostyangel (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think we Siamese moms are taking over the forum! Welcome!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum :lol:


----------

